# 9mm vs .40 S&W



## Muffduster (Dec 7, 2008)

Which one is more dominant?






I'm about to score a Baby Desert Eagle .40 for $400.....includes (2) 10 round clips.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:watching::watching::watching::watching:


----------



## Muffduster (Dec 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :watching::watching::watching::watching:


Nice contribution!


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Muffduster said:


> Which one is more dominant?
> 
> I'm about to score a Baby Desert Eagle .40 for $400.....includes (2) 10 round clips.


What do you mean by dominant? Dominant in sales? In knockdown power? In penetration? In sex appeal?

That would be a nice score IMO.:smt023


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Muffduster said:


> Nice contribution!


Yeah, but he paid to make that contribution.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

9mm vs .40 S&W

yep. thats a question.:smt021 (i couldn't find the dead horse smiley and Beefy boy beat me to the popcorn.)

i would second rev derb's questions. except the whole knockdown penetration part. thats been done to death.

Be a sweet deal.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Nobody knows.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

And hereby ends what most likely would have become a pointless thread.


----------

